

How many IT Consultants does it take to migrate a business into the cloud? - ManuJ
http://www.getapp.com/blog/how-many-it-consultants-does-it-take-to-migrate-a-business-into-the-cloud/

======
eitally
If you're only using consultants you're doing it wrong. I moved 16,000
employees to Gmail in three months, but the pilot and preparation phases
lasted 12 months. It took about 6 dedicated internal staffers to work the
project and multiple thousands of hours of localized and personalized training
led by other IT employees. ... and I'd consider this a big success. Compare it
to the City of LA's Gmail migration, which is being conducted almost
completely by CSC and moving very slowly (at significant expense).

~~~
eitally
Captain Obvious: It's even worse if you're doing anything related to critical
business systems. This was just a simplistic example to get the ball rolling.

